# Where to buy colored hydraulic cap and plugs



## jayhawk238 (Oct 29, 2010)

Anyone know where I can buy some colored hydraulic cap and plug's? I have several implements with different colored end's plugs and it would be nice to have them colored coded.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I'll do a little research, but I know we've answered that question here on the site a few months ago.....


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Farm and fleet, tsc, or rural king would be a start. If none of these then maybe your local Deere, case, or agco dealer. There is always ebay or amazon as well!


Would you rather pay a buck for a burger or eat a free sh!t sandwich?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm always running the Deere through the brush and they get ripped off, but I've bought replacements at the Deere dealer and they actually are reasonably priced too!


----------



## jayhawk238 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks Guys, I'll check them out.


----------



## Gregg (Aug 30, 2004)

http://www.parker.com/portal/site/P...e010VgnVCM1000000308a8c0RCRD&vgnextfmt=defaul


----------

